# Cost of living in HK



## MaxPower

Struggling with the offer for the position. Total comp while there is equal to total comp I have here, but I would have to maintain two households for one year. 

Office in Quarry Bay, not sure how to counter the offer to make it work. Would save some US$ not commuting there, but not sure how much it costs to live in HK for one year. I know it is a general inquiry, but I am only looking for general, ballpark figures. Would look for studio in Quarry Bay/North Point, fly back and forth to US once, and live by myself for one year in HK. And rough estimates on how much one year of living in HK would be?


----------



## JWilliamson

*how much one year of living in HK*



MaxPower said:


> Struggling with the offer for the position. Total comp while there is equal to total comp I have here, but I would have to maintain two households for one year.
> 
> Office in Quarry Bay, not sure how to counter the offer to make it work. Would save some US$ not commuting there, but not sure how much it costs to live in HK for one year. I know it is a general inquiry, but I am only looking for general, ballpark figures. Would look for studio in Quarry Bay/North Point, fly back and forth to US once, and live by myself for one year in HK. And rough estimates on how much one year of living in HK would be?


 Hello, I am from Miami, USA. The rent in Miami is much less expensive than it is in Hong Kong. I lived in a 4,000 sq ft house back in Miami and now I am paying the same amount for rent but in Hong Kong I am living in a 500 sq ft apartment that if you look at it from outside and in, it will seem I am living in the bad side of Miami. Crime is low and I had no problems but it looks like it would be cause of how old the building is and no paint. Rent will be the most expensive then electricity and good food. JW (forget about getting a car)


----------



## dunmovin

JW is right about the car. It's a bigger hassle than you need, unless you plan to live out in the NT, then it is a requirement. The public transport system is fast, cheap and reliable, so dont limit the place you live by being close to the workplace.

Costs per year..... way to vague to give any advice. It all depends on your expectation of how you want to live. If you want a "flash" place in Quarry Bay/ Central/ Mid levels, expect the rental to include your right arm and your Grandfathers right testicle. Or you could have a place in a less expensive area.

Commute cost only become a problem(s) when you try run a car to work ( a years parking charges alone would buy a small car + the stress related issues of handling HK traffic.... and being the slowest way to get from point A to Point B)

I disagree with JW on the point of the price of good food.It can be found at decent prices...you just have to know where to look


----------



## JWilliamson

Hi dunmovin, I agree with you and what I meant by good food is like eating at Ruth Cris and eating a lobster dinner. Yes I can eat noodles and rice for almost nothing. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Hi dunmovin, I agree with you and what I meant by good food is like eating at Ruth Cris and eating a lobster dinner. Yes I can eat noodles and rice for almost nothing. JW


not just rice and noodles JW, you're forgeting the marvellous seafood in either Sok Ku Wan on lama island or Sai Kung (if you go out there, try any of these 4 restaurants Sauce, Anthony's catch, Jaspa's, **** 101 for western style food). Sure if you eat at places like the Peak cafe it can be expensive.

And for good old comfort food "Ned Kelly's last stand" in Lock Rd in TST

I will agree that the price of drinks is verging on "silly money"


----------



## MaxPower

I am assuming that living in HK is like living in NYC. Never even considered a car as part of the equation. 

Not wanting to live like a king for a year. Expect rent to be anywhere between 8k and 15 per month for a 500-600 sq ft studio, which is fine. Going to be working most of the time, anyway. Wondering about utilities, phone calls back to US, etc. I somehow have to come up with the $ I think I need for the year. Not going to be eating at Ruth's all the time.

On top of the (let's say) $15k for rent, sounds like 50-60k more for expenses.


----------



## JWilliamson

Max, you are on spot! Enjoy it and it would be good for you to learn the language. JW


----------



## MaxPower

JWilliamson said:


> Max, you are on spot! Enjoy it and it would be good for you to learn the language. JW


does that 60-75k include the rent, or in addition to the rent?


----------



## MaxPower

MaxPower said:


> does that 60-75k include the rent, or in addition to the rent?


And I'm assuming that we are talking the actual cost of the expenses, and not the gross salary needed to be able to cover them.

So, between 15 and 20 for rent and another 60 for expenses, we are looking at a million take-home just for living expenses? Seems kinda high.


----------



## JWilliamson

*rent, money*



MaxPower said:


> And I'm assuming that we are talking the actual cost of the expenses, and not the gross salary needed to be able to cover them.
> 
> So, between 15 and 20 for rent and another 60 for expenses, we are looking at a million take-home just for living expenses? Seems kinda high.


8 to 15 for rent. Tung Chung has some nice flats with a great in door pool and a huge out door poool. JW


----------



## anniegh

Aside from rent...food costs dont have to be that high...veges & fruit at the local markets are quite cheap...meats can be more if you want to go to supermarkets rather than local markets. we still eat meat from USA, Australia & NZ....just found places that were good but not overpriced

going out for restuarants and bars...that's all up to you. This is the beauty of HK as there is such a range. Was out for dinner the other night and it worked out to be about HK$200 - $250 a head...we had mains, wine...etc..


----------



## etip2001

Rent is the highest expense, by far, but a decent studio in Quarry Bay/North Point for < $10,000/month should be doable. As far as food, if you insist on living a predominantly Western lifestyle, it will be expensive, but if you're more willing to go local, it's not so bad. And as others in this thread have noted, knowing where to look is key and a lot of that is word of mouth.


----------



## JWilliamson

noodles, rice and things


----------



## rosaH

We were in HK for about 4 months, every month we spent around $13k for food, restaurant, clothes... So it really depends on you.


----------



## Joelle168

And then there is also insurances, transportation, bills, buying treats for yourself, ...


----------



## MikeLoberg

Hiya all 
I am from SF-California & since 1990; have lived in various parts of HKG Island & New Territories & not reside in Kowloon + just now retired with time on my hands to join the forum.
+++++++++++++ MAY I COMMENT

Tung Chung will be great if you want loads of clean air & open spaces & cheap local tspt from the airport & great shopping @ the mall. Authentic Brand shops retail old designs at fantastic discounts.

if you want to be closer to the hustle bustle city-life & have unlimited choice of eateries, entertainment, take the ferry to Lan Kwai Fong / Lockart Road where Americans tend to hand out & be close to the MTR system.

no need to go so far, Full Service flats in Tsim Tsat Tsui "TST" run 18K - 23K

OR

some new studio flats coming out next Olympic MTR station (Tai Kok Tsui, Kowloon)
The Hermitage - these are not full service flats & are rented directly from landlords
so you need to pay Realtor fees
the going rental is around HKD15,000 - furnished with the basic bed, PC table, TV, Oven, Microwave, Stove plate, 
you have full access to the clubhouse (pool, gym etc etc etc)
next door to banks & transit bus, trains + 15 mins taxi ride to TST or ferry to Hong Kong Island

the location is closed to Kowloon Airport Express (6-10 mins by taxi)

Ask any Realtor Agent located around The Hermitage, they may even make other suggestions to meet your needs.


----------

